

Twitter Co-Founder Sells Shares for First Time - softdev12
http://online.wsj.com/articles/twitter-co-founder-evan-williams-sells-some-shares-1417195477

======
anonfunction
Full article via google:
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB8QqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Ftwitter-
co-founder-evan-williams-sells-some-
shares-1417195477&ei=czt5VOjCGOT1igKI3IGAAw&usg=AFQjCNGgiMZOQ4TIJkUrMfqG53kvOWDroQ&sig2=ctsPD2JrQ7GaXlyZ1nmPnA)

